

Australian billionaire vows to build near replica of the Titanic - kamaal
http://www.smh.com.au/business/clive-palmer-plans-to-build-titanic-ii-20120430-1xtrc.html

======
justncase80
Why bother? Make a space ship instead, that would actually not suck.

